# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  ΑΛΟΠ 2009

## jk21

Το ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ το απογευμα περασα απο την εκθεση του αλοπ και οπως ειναι φυσικο εβγαλα και καποιες ενδιαφερουσες φωτο τις οποιες επισυναπτω .Μεσα απο αυτο το ποστ να δωσω και δημοσια τα συγχαρητηρια για την συμμετοχη αλλα και τις επιτυχιες τους (γεμισαμε βραβεια!!!  ::  )τα μελη μας  κ. Μακη Γερολυματο (mgerom) ,Αλεξανδρο Musewald (alexandros) και Γρηγορη Αγγέλη (inca1099)  αλλα και στον φίλο μου Δημητρη Κιτσιο που παροτι συμμετειχε στο διαγωνισμο του ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ τα βραβεια του απονεμηθηκαν εκει ,για να συμπληρωσουν τη χαρα μου! εδω θα ηθελα να αναφερω οτι αν και οχι μεχρι στιγμης ενεργα συμμετεχων ,ειναι και δικο μας μελος εδω και λιγο καιρο σαν nivogr  (μαρια δεν σου εκλεψε το nick name ,το ειχε απο παλια "fullyhappy"  )

ευχομαι παντα διακρίσεις και να συνεχίσουν να αγαπανε τα πουλάκια τους οπως παντα!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Θα ξαναπώ οτι ζηλεύω! Πού θα μου πάει, θα βρεθώ και εγώ σε έναν τέτοιο διαγωνισμό κάποια στιγμή!
Συγχαρητήρια στους βραβευμένους! Πάντα τέτοια να ακούμε!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους, ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη.  ::

----------


## abscanary

Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη για τις Φωτό. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα παιδιά που συμμετείχαν και φυσικά στους βραβευθέντες

----------


## jk21

για να γινω και πιο κατατοπιστικος,   οι  3,4,5 φωτο εχουν τα καμαρια του κ Μακη ενω οι 7 ,8  η πανεμορφη <<σαυρα>>  (λιζαρντ )του γρηγορη!!

στην πρωτελευταια  και τελευταια φωτο ο κ ΜΑΚΗς  και δημητρης (nivogr) τροπαιοφοροι!!
(ο αλεξ και ο γρηγορης μου ξεφυγανε ,δεν τους προλαβα "fullyhappy" )

----------


## xXx

Μήτσο ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες αν έχεις και άλλες ανέβασέ τες

----------


## jk21

να και μερικές ακόμα.δεν ειναι όλες βέβαια πολύ καθαρές 

*στο προηγούμενο σετ η τρίτη από του τέλους με την καρτέλα μπήκε εκ παραδρομής.ψάχνω το edit να την διαγραψω αλλα δεν ...   βασίλη αν μπορεις κάντο εσύ

* η 4η απο το καινούριο είναι όλα τα λεφτά.αυτή ήταν να μπει και τα μπέρδεψα

----------

